# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Tumhein Dillagi Bhool Jani Paray Gi

## Endurer

Tumhein Dillagi Bhool Jani Paray Gi
Mohabbat Ki Raahon Mein Aa Kar To Daikho

Tarapnay P Mairay Na Phir Tum Haso Gay
Kabhi Dil Kisi Say Laga Ker To Daikho

Hoonton K Paas Aaye Hasi Kia Majaal Hai
Dil Ka Moamla Hai Koi Dillagi Nahi

Dillagi Bhol Jani Pare Gi
Tumhein Dillagi, Dillagi Bhool Jani Paray Gi

Zakhm Pay Zakhm Pay Kha K Ji Apnay Laho K Ghoont Pe
Aah Na Ker Laboon Ko See Ishq Hai Dillagi Nahi

Dillagi Bhol Jani Pare Gi...
Dil Laga Ker Pata Chalay Ga Tumhein Aashqi Dillagi Nahi Hoti

Kuch Khail Nahi Hai Ishq Ki Laag
Pani Na Samajh Yeah Aag Hai Aag!

Khoon Rula'ay Gi Yeah Lagi Dil Ki
Khail Samjho Na Dillagi Dil Ki

Yeah Ishq Nahi Aasan Bus Itna Samajh Li Jay
Ik Aag Ka Darya Hai Aur Doob K Jana Hai

Tumhein Dillagi Bhool Jani Paray Gi
Mohabbat Ki Raahon Mein Aa Kar To Daikho

Tarapnay P Mairay Na Phir Tum Haso Gay
Kabhi Dil Kisi Say Laga Ker To Daikho

Wafaoon Ki Hum Say Tawwaqo Nahi Hai

Wafaoon Ki Hum Say Tawwaqo Nahi Hai
Magar Aik Baar Aazma Ker To Daikho

Zamanay Ko Apna Bana Ker To Daikha
Hamein Bhi Tum Apna Bana Ker To Daikho

Khuda K Liyeah Chor Do Ub Yeah Pardah
Khuda K Liyeah Chor Do Ub Yeah Pardah

Rukh Say Naqaab Utha K Bari Dair Ho Gaye
Maahol Ko Tilawat E Quran Kiyeah Hoay

Khuda K Liyeah Chor Do Ub Yeah Pardah

Khuda K Liyeah Chor Do Ub Yeah Pardah

Hum Na Samjahy Teri Nazroon Ka Taqaza Kia Hai
Kabhi Pardah Kabhi Jalwa Yeah Tamasha Kia Hai

Khuda K Liyeah Chor Do Ub Yeah Pardah

Khuda K Liyeah Chor Do Ub Yeah Pardah
Jane E Jaan Hum Say Yeah Uljhan Nahi Dekhi Jati

Khuda K Liyeah Chor Do Ub Yeah Pardah
K Hein Aaj Hum Tum Nahi Ghair Koyi

Shab-E-Wasl Bhi Hai Hijaab Is Qadar Kiyoon
Zara Rukh Say Aanchal Utha Ker To Daikho

Jafa'ein Bohot Ki, Bohot Zulm Dha'ay
Kabhi Ik Nigah-E-Karam Is Taraf Bhi

Hamesha Ho'ay Daikh Ker Mujh Ko Barham
Kisi Din Zara Muskura Ker To Daikho

Hamesha Ho'ay Daikh Ker Mujh Ko Barham
Kisi Din Zara Muskura Ker To Daikho

Hamesha Ho'ay Daikh Ker Mujh Ko Barham
Kisi Din Zara Muskura Ker To Daikho

Hamesha Ho'ay Daikh Ker Mujh Ko Barham
Kisi Din Zara Muskura Ker To Daikho

Jo Ulfat Mein Har Ik Sitam Hai Gawara
Yeh Sub Kuch Hai Paas-E-Wafa Tum Say Warna

Sata'tay Ho Din Raat Jiss Tarah Mujh Ko
Kisi Ghair Ko Yoon Sata Ker To Daikho

Agar Chay Kisi Baat Per Woh Khafa Hein
To Acha Yeh-He Hai Tum Apni Si Ker Lo

Woh Manay Na Manay Yeah Marzi Hai Un Ki
Magar Un Ko Purnam Mana Ker To Daikho

Tumhein Dillagi Bhool Jani Paray Gi
Mohabbat Ki Raahon Mein Aa Kar To Daikho

----------


## Ash

my fav..  :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

nice!  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Nice one endurer  :Smile:

----------


## Payal

lovely  :Smile:

----------


## mere-zindagy

IT,S FANTASTIC.KEEP IT UP.

----------


## zebijns

Nice one Adi :applaud; :up; :hug1:

----------


## Ghazel

beautiful.

----------


## Endurer

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## zebijns

:hatoff; ur welcome bro  :Smile:

----------


## dr_yasmeen

*download*

hi dude i want the mp3 of tumhain dillagi bhool jani can u plz tell me from where to download it for my mobile

----------


## Endurer

Yeah sure, do you want the original version or the remixed one?

----------

